# ... music photography ...



## artkiller (May 23, 2005)

hello 
thanks for finding me! 

seems like an interesting forum! sure i will find some answers to my endless questions in here.

if you fancy you can have a sneak at 

this 

later


----------



## hobbes28 (May 23, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Carina.  You've got some good pictures on your site.  I'm not too fond of the rollover finger part of the home page because it's difficult for old farts like me to figure out without my reading glasses.


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 23, 2005)

Hello, you definitely have so good photos, really like one of guitarwolf in the portfolio area with yellow guitar


----------

